# kos island to Turkish coast?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are chartering a catamaran from Kos island in September. We are actually planning to cruise the neighbouring Greek islands until Rhodos. I was wondering if it is a good idea to visit also the Turkish coast (Datca peninsula)since it is very close. Are the custom procedures difficult and time taking? Is it worth the hassle? Thanks.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Did a charter out of Kos in '03. If my memory serves me right, there were restrictions on taking the boat (Greek flagged) into Turkish waters. The countries still have more than a few barriers in place due to past "disagreements". You can however take tour boats / ferries from Kos to Bodrum. They depart not that far from really nice marina that houses many of the charter cos. You could go to Bodrum & then use it as a jump off to other nearby Turkish locations. Some of our crew did that & had a great time.
Ferries from Bodrum to Kos or Rhodes in Greece


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

You can surely approach the Turkish coast, anchor offshore or near a remote pier by a taverna where you have dinner and stay overnight (e.g. in Hisaronu Gulf or at Serce Limani, after the island of Symi) without calling at a port or a marina. I did it the other way round *just one week ago*, on a yacht that we sailed off from *Gocek*,* Turkey*, and anchored at *Kastellorizon* island,* Greece*. The harbour authorities and marinas in Turkey were keen collecting the fees (a little less than € 50 for a 45-footer), while in Greece they didn't show up at all, so the money could be spent on a delicious fish soup instead (3.8 kg of fish for six hungry sailors)!


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

This thread came back to mind this week as I was reading Cruising World 8/07 ed pg 42-47. It describes chartering & visiting both.


----------

